# Almost 3 months with Clarence, still no progress



## TielSqueal (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello all,

Some of you may remember me from a couple of months ago when I asked for advice to train my cockatiel. I still haven't progressed from him feeding out of my hand. He won't step up, still hisses at my hand when I move in a way he doesn't want me to, and I'm pretty sure he's cage bound. I can take the roof off of his cage, open all doors, and he will not come out for anything. It's really upsetting me. He is a happy bird, and has lots of toys that he always plays with. Should I just accept that he may never trust me? I really don't know what else I can to make him trust me. I would love more than anything for him to sit on my shoulder and trust me like that, but I just don't see it ever happening. His wings aren't clipped, and I intend to keep it that way. Any optimistic words would be appreciated.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

It's hard not to get discouraged. I'm sure you'll get a lot of great tips here. Have you tried any perch training? I found my two responded way better to the perch approaching them, then my hand. Then slowly, I could introduce my hand. I guess it would help to hear what you've tried, so people can offer you alternatives? Don't give up - it's only been 12 weeks, right?


----------



## TielSqueal (Aug 2, 2013)

scootergirl762 said:


> It's hard not to get discouraged. I'm sure you'll get a lot of great tips here. Have you tried any perch training? I found my two responded way better to the perch approaching them, then my hand. Then slowly, I could introduce my hand. I guess it would help to hear what you've tried, so people can offer you alternatives? Don't give up - it's only been 12 weeks, right?


Thank you for replying. I try to remember that it's a short time, especially in the bird world. I tried using a perch soon after I got him, but abandoned it when he just ran away from it. I put my hand in the cage as often as I can, sometimes with food in it, sometimes without, just so he can get used to it. I talk and sing to him a lot, I've tried luring him out of the cage with food but he doesn't come. What else is there to try?


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I can only tell you my experience with the perch. And perhaps making your movements slower - slower really can help. I used the perch training with both my tiels - stewie took to it quicker than Emme. I've had to go back to the perch for Emme since Miss Stinkerpants likes to bite me. But that's my fault - I progressed too fast. My gauge for moving from the perch to the hand are when they don't move away when you approach them with the perch, when they lift their foot up for the perch. And then you can start shortening the perch, closer and closer to your hand until he's not reacting to it. It can take awhile. You may have to go back to just sitting with your hand in the cage for a bit, too. Or try a flat hand - some birds don't like fingers. Do you give him any food besides bird food? I had Stewie come out of his cage for some of my scrambled eggs. You can see if he'll take food from you through the bars - sometimes they'll do that. And put his cage right next to wherever you are the most - Stewie's cage was right next to my seat on the couch. 

I'm not saying these things will work, but it's worth a try. Just go slow. And I'm sure you'll get some more great ideas - this forum is a wonderful place to get help


----------



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey hey!

Don't give up... I've had my tiel for around 10 months now, and still not much progress... I got him from a pet shop, where he spent one year (!), didn't see a toy in his life before, never been touched... he's hissing at my hand and he's very cage bound, rarely comes out. However, he started playing with his toys after 5 months (!!!) and now he starts playing with any toy I put in the cage after a few hours. Remember: he had his toys in there for 5 freaking months until he finally touched them! So it's a long process. I'm trying not to get upset but it is very discouraging to read all the threads of people bonding with their birds in a matter of weeks or even days.

I bonded with my previous bird after around 2-3 years... and I loved her SO SO SO much!!!! She was also from a pet shop, not used to hands, couldn't even fly, etc. But it finally happened. And it was the most rewarding thing ever, I can still cry just thinking about how much I miss her. We spent 8 years together. 

So don't give up!!! I try not to give up either. At least I know that I am patient and the best option for such a difficult bird who doesn't ease up so quickly. Others might not be so patient with him that's why I'm not considering giving up and giving him away. He's not a typical tiel, but that's okay!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't give up.  If you hang millet or something he likes on the cage door will he come to the doorway? To this day, my tiel who is a cuddlebug, doesn't step up on my fingers. I started with him stepping up on my arm covered with a dish towel. Eventually we progressed to taking the towel away and he'd step up directly on my arm. Now, I put my hand flat and he steps up on the back of my hand. He only likes fingers for head rubs . Also here is a sticky which might help:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824


----------

